# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  فيها شي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!

## أميرة قوس النصر

سم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وركاته

جبتلكم لعبه حلوه اسمهااااااااااا

{ فيها شي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ }


وتنلعب هيك ...........................................

مثلا ... الاول بحكي انا احب الاموااااااااج البارده فيها شي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

والثاني ... بحكي لا مافيها شي ........ او فيهااااااا شي ........ على حسب رايه........ بس

اذا كان فيها شي لازم يذكر السبب ؟؟؟

وبعدهااااااا تحط سوألك وتحكي فيها شي ؟؟؟؟؟

وهكذا

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
مها مش فاهم اشي فيها شي ؟

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

لا ما فيها  :Db465236ff: 

فيها اشي انه بدي اضربك ؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دمعة فرح

مها ذكرتيني بأغنيه كاظم الساهر فيها شي؟؟!!..
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

لا ما فيها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لا ما فيها 
> 
> فيها اشي انه بدي اضربك ؟


[align=center] 
فيها و نص .. يا ويلك  :Db465236ff: 

فيها شي بكره بدي اكسر جره لما اخلص  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

لا ما فيها 

حاب اكتل واحد 
فيها شي ؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

لا ما فيها شي 
فيها شي نعرف مين هو؟

----------


## دمعة فرح

فيها ...حراااااااااام... :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
ملاااااااااااااااااااانه فيها شي؟؟!!..

----------


## المتميزة

ما فيها  :Eh S(2): 
كلنا هيك

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

لا ما فيها شي 

حاب اطلع اطش فيها شي ؟

----------


## المتميزة

فيها شي 
شو يعني اطش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :SnipeR (83):

----------


## دمعة فرح

يعني يطلع يغير جو ..
لا تطلع فيها شي؟؟!!.. :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

:Db465236ff:

----------


## down to you

بدي اعيط.... :Cry2: 
فيها شي؟؟؟!!!

----------


## دمعة فرح

ازا بترتاح ما فيها شي... :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
فيها شي بدي اطق  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## المتميزة

فيها شي 
لا تطق علينا  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> فيها شي 
> لا تطق علينا


[align=center] 
طيب  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## المتميزة

:Eh S(2):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

بدي اعزم اعضاء المنتدى 
فيها شي ؟

----------


## عاشق الحصن

لا ما فيها شي 
بدنا نعرف لوين فيها شي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

فيها اشي انه صحيت لقيت علبة ملبسة صرت ماكله نصها وانا بعدني مش مفطر 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

:SnipeR (30):

----------


## دمعة فرح

> فيها اشي انه صحيت لقيت علبة ملبسة صرت ماكله نصها وانا بعدني مش مفطر


ما فيها شي ... :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

بدي اكسر الخلوي تاعي فيها شي ؟

----------


## down to you

> بدي اكسر الخلوي تاعي فيها شي ؟


له يازلمه تكسرهوش والله ما اله دخل التلفون حرام

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

مافيها 

بدي الموضوع هاد يدبس بالدبابيس فوق فيها شي؟؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

ما فيها شي  :Db465236ff: 

فيها شي لو عزمني جنتل عالشاورما فيها شي ؟؟؟ :Cry2:

----------


## The Gentle Man

فيها شي

بدك اياه يطلع على عمان 

ويتصل على هناء ويخسر 5 قروش 
عشان يروح يوخذها ويرح على المطعم ويدفع دينارين عشان وجبه

اي فيها شي كثير

----------


## بياض الثلج

> فيها شي
> 
> بدك اياه يطلع على عمان 
> 
> ويتصل على هناء ويخسر 5 قروش 
> عشان يروح يوخذها ويرح على المطعم ويدفع دينارين عشان وجبه
> 
> اي فيها شي كثير


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طيب حط سؤاااااااااااااال  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

فيها شي لو لو اكلت الشاورما لحالي

----------


## بياض الثلج

> فيها شي لو لو اكلت الشاورما لحالي


اه فيها والسبب (( انه اللي بوكل لحالو بتشردء)) :Db465236ff: 

فيها شي لو خسرت خمس قروووش ودفعت دينارين فيها شي  :SnipeR (30): ؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

> اه فيها والسبب (( انه اللي بوكل لحالو بتشردء))
> 
> فيها شي لو خسرت خمس قروووش ودفعت دينارين فيها شي ؟؟


 
والي بطلع بعينو بعور 

اه فيها شي 

لانه الفترة هاي قاعد بدون شغل وطفران  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 


فيها شي اذا اكلتي اكله من البيت

----------


## بياض الثلج

لأما فيها أصلا اكلت سمك  :Db465236ff: 

فيها شي لو ضلينا طفرانين فيها شي  :Cry2:

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا ما فيها شي


فيها شي لو ما جبت الشاورما

----------


## بياض الثلج

آه فيها شي والسبب ( انك جوعان وفجعان)) :Db465236ff: 

فيها شي لو زهقتوا مني فيها شي ؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا ما فيها شي
ما زهقنا منك 



فيها شي لو انتي زهقتي منا

----------


## بياض الثلج

اه فيها شي والسبب (( انكوا ما بنزهق منكو )) :Db465236ff: 

فيها شي لو سبحت بمي باردة هلا :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

> اه فيها شي والسبب (( انكوا ما بنزهق منكو ))
> 
> فيها شي لو سبحت بمي باردة هلا


الله لا يعطيكي العافية  :Bl (14):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> الله لا يعطيكي العافية


  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------

